# Help me ID this new fish



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

Just bought this at a local store. Sold as "red Hap"

It looks to me a lot like a nyererei, except for the red coloration that extends beyond the dorsal area into the main body up front. Is it a hybrid or a variant?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

You are on the right track, it is a Victorian, but I am not sure which one-- Hybrid or not.


----------

